

The Hiring Squad: Hiring Engineers for Engineers, by Engineers - wpeterson
http://thehiringsquad.net/

======
cmatthias
Looks interesting, nice work. A couple of companies that all work out of our
office are actively hiring engineers, so I'll talk to them and see if they'd
be interested in using it.

~~~
wpeterson
Thanks, we had a lot of fun. It was exhausting and frustrating coding for 48
hours straight, but we had a lot of fun and are happy with the results.

------
wpeterson
This is a Rails Rumble project my team just finished tonight. Love to get
feedback, but please bear in mind it's 49 hours old.

